# ExoticVM - Listing exotic VPS locations (BETA)



## BlaZe (May 24, 2017)

*ExoticVM* - Find VPS in Exotic Locations (BETA)

*ExoticVM* is actually inspired from ExoticVPS.com (by Mr.X) which has been down from few months and was not up-to-date. So I created this simple website just to list all hosts offering VPS in exotic locations. It is currently in BETA and I have a lot of stuff planned in. But before rolling out new changes the site needs to be filled with valid & relevant data. I could not fill it without prior permission from the web hosts.

*Why was the site created?*
I saw many users here making threads like "Looking for VPS in ABCD country" so perhaps ExoticVM.com might help. Although I had the plan to make a VPS location list website way back in 2013 but wasn't really motivated to do it.

*How to list your company?*
Its easy, just fill this Google Form and we'll review & verify the details. Once all the necessary checks have be performed, the VPS plan/package will be added on site.


----------



## Jonathan (May 24, 2017)

Seems pretty cool, but I think you're going to need to get a better data-set to start with. IE you need to do the grunt work of collecting data/plans for a few hundred popular companies at least.

If you don't do this I fear you'll end up deadpooling this site as you can't expect everyone to use the Google form to get you started.

I'm not so sure totally rejecting offers for "non-exotic" countries is going to pan out. Is there really _that_ big of a market for oddball countries of hosts that will actually discover/submit to this site? I think you've already shot yourself in the foot there and you're bleeding.


----------



## BlaZe (May 25, 2017)

I already have a big data-set which I have been collecting from the year 2013. Yes grunt work is required since the site is plain HTML though I have planned to script but since it will be a hobby project, I will be working on it during my free time.

Yes, only few have actually submitted the content. The reason for the Google Form is to collect data which is of quality. By quality I mean, coming direct from the web host itself who is aware of what product/services are being sold.

The data-set which I have gathered has a lot of missing parameters which are not available on the web host's site directly (hence you can see the yellow question marks). But this being a community project, I wish to rely on the community to assist me in this project. I will code a "Submit Hosts" form this Sunday so that things can accelerate as using Google Form does make things look unattractive.

Coming to the "non-exotic" locations, they are well known & hence they are "non-exotic", common or general locations. But if you were to buy a VPS in Belarus, where would you go ? Or you want a VPS in Taiwan, which company is reliable?

The site is in beta stage hence limited information is being displayed. I do plan to display just the necessary rather than confusing the user by bombarding him with lots of irrelevant data.
Also, a "Report" page has to be coded so that users can report to get the data corrected.

The purpose of the site is just to "list" out the VPS Web Hosts' offerings and that being displayed to the user in the most simplistic & normal way.

Thanks for the advice @Jonathan.


----------



## Jonathan (May 25, 2017)

Do you intend to generate revenue from this site or is it strictly for hobby/enjoyment purposes?


----------



## BlaZe (May 25, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Do you intend to generate revenue from this site or is it strictly for hobby/enjoyment purposes?


Will be running it as just a hobby but if the site demands a major portion of my time will hire someone to help me out with the day-to-day site related activities. Then perhaps I might try to monetize it so that I can pay him/her via the revenue generated though its not necessary to generate funds as I can take care of it. Or might allow the person to generate revenue for himself in return of maintaining the site.

But again, all this depends how it goes.


----------



## Jonathan (May 25, 2017)

In that case it can be whatever you want 

All I'm saying is, if you wanna monetize it you'll have to give up the only exotic part


----------



## BlaZe (May 30, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> In that case it can be whatever you want
> 
> All I'm saying is, if you wanna monetize it you'll have to give up the only exotic part


Lets see how it goes by.


----------



## BlaZe (Jun 8, 2017)

*Updates:*

Recoded the design using Bootstrap for better responsive display.
Added keyCode event to focus on the search input when any key is pressed. (In lay man's term, if you type anything on the webpage it will automatically take your cursor to the search box, you do not have to manually click on the search field to search. Try it out!)
Updated the list


----------

